# How should I bring up the topic of marriage?



## laura32_13606 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am 40 years old, been with my boyfriend for 1 year, living together for 9 months, and have been wondering when the "M" word would come up. I would like to bring the subject up but I don't want to look too obvious. He was married for 4 years and has been divorced for 2 years. I was married for 8 years and have been divorced for 9 years. I feel that if we made the step to move in together that marriage is the next step. I would like to find out how he feels, as well. 

Any suggestions about how to subtly do this?

Thank you.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, laura32 13606
To attract the man you want, you need to change your mind set because pushing is needy and neediness is unattractive.

Let go of your previous relationship so that you don't feel the rush of having to get married. 

Go out more like what you used to when you were in your 20s and you will feel young again.

He will change his view about you and the topic of marriage will come up naturally.

Take a look at the Make Every man want you more system. My friend bought it and it helped her get her dream guy and keep him for life.

You can read her review here: Make every man want you more review


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if either one of you drink, but if you do... Casually bring it up after a couple drinks? Go out and get an ad from a jewelry store and circle an engagment ring. 

In all reality, you should be able to bring up any subject. Communication is so very important when it comes to a relationship. You could ask him what are his views on getting remarried in the future. 

I wish you the best of luck. My husband also made it very clear he was ready for marriage while dating and that he wanted to spend the rest of his life with me. I also did not move in with him until we were married. He asked me several times to move in his house while we were dating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

laura32_13606 said:


> I am 40 years old, been with my boyfriend for 1 year, living together for 9 months, and have been wondering when the "M" word would come up. I would like to bring the subject up but I don't want to look too obvious. He was married for 4 years and has been divorced for 2 years. I was married for 8 years and have been divorced for 9 years. I feel that if we made the step to move in together that marriage is the next step. I would like to find out how he feels, as well.
> 
> Any suggestions about how to subtly do this?
> 
> Thank you.


At 40 years old, I don't think you really need to be subtle.

However, hindsight is 20/20 but the best thing to have done would have been NOT to move in together until you were at least engaged. Otherwise, where is the incentive to get married?

Do you own or rent? If you rent, maybe if it is a yearly lease and coming up for renewal, you can use that as a deadline of sorts? Otherwise, you could be having this same conversation years from now.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you discussed the topic of remarriage? He may not plan on marrying again if you haven't breached the topic. You moved in rather quickly after dating, so there might have been a lot of assumptions made on both of your parts. Openness and being able to communicate this sort of thing is really important in a long lasting, loving, marriage. I agree that maybe this lease end time would be a good time to bring it up.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

laura32_13606 said:


> I am 40 years old, been with my boyfriend for 1 year, living together for 9 months, and have been wondering when the "M" word would come up. I would like to bring the subject up but I don't want to look too obvious.
> 
> Any suggestions about how to subtly do this?
> 
> Thank you.


Do not bring up the "m" word at all. Trust me on this. Let HIM make that move, and if he doesn't at the 2 year mark of living together, it might be time for you to move on, or just being happy living with him. The next step is just a piece of paper at this point anyway. You've already got the man!


----------



## squirrel211 (Sep 7, 2011)

southern wife said:


> do not bring up the "m" word at all. Trust me on this. Let him make that move, and if he doesn't at the 2 year mark of living together, it might be time for you to move on, or just being happy living with him. The next step is just a piece of paper at this point anyway. You've already got the man! :d


+ 10000000000


----------

